# Mitsubishi's 2012 RPTV Official Thread - 842, 742, 642, C12 and L75-A96



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Mitsubishi Press Release:



> *Mitsubishi Electric Visual Solutions America Brings Cinema-Quality Size, Picture,
> and Sound to 2012 DLP Home Cinema TV Lineup*
> 
> _New models deliver big screens, more features, and better value that fit any home theater_
> ...


These are viable options for anyone looking for a large display at a much lower cost.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*842 Series*








Spec Sheets attached


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*742 Series*​


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*642 Series*


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*C12 Series*


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*LaserVue L75-A96 *








Buzz's thread on last year's model.


----------



## Skylinestar (Oct 19, 2010)

Too bad it's not available in my country Malaysia.


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

A week ago we just purchased a wd-73740 (last years model) for the living room and love it. I can't believe we have 73 inches of HD bliss for less than $1200.00. I'm glad I didn't get the 65" plasma for close to $3k...I would have killed myself for spending that much money and settling for a 65" screen.

We upgraded from a Samsung 52" (2008 model I think) LCD and the Mitsubishi DLP is much more enjoyable. Did a quick calibration with the Disney wow disc and it looks fantastic.

I've always been a fan of DLP's, in 2004 we purchased a Samsung hlp5063 DLP, heavy usage of about 10 hrs a day. Replaced the color wheel myself in 2010 and went thru about 4 bulbs. Still looks excellent and running strong today. It's now in my sons room at 6-8 hrs a day.


----------

